# Boston Celtics @ Orlando Magic - Tipoff 8 pm EST



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Preview -


> Magic, Celtics clash over East's homecourt battle​
> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) Doc Rivers says the defending champions can win anywhere and getting his banged up Boston Celtics healthy for the playoffs is more important than homecourt advantage.
> 
> Orlando Magic coach Stan Van Gundy believes homecourt advantage is crucial to postseason success.
> ...





Matchup of the Night

Kevin Garnett & Kendrick Perkins









Dwight Howard & Marcin Gortat











X-Factor is Key
Ballmovement, ballmovement, ballmovement! Boston is almost at full strength (with the return of Kevin Garnett a few nights ago), and that means that their defensive intensity is back. The Magic's offense MUST remain poised, determined to get good opportunities at the basket. So we gotta move the ball around and try to keep Boston from getting any real momentum.

So lets go Magic!​


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This may be one of the bigger games of the year, but this is probably the one game where I wont really be upset if we win or lose.... I want to see a good game, but honestly right now I would rather us be a 3 seed and face Philly in rnd 1, than be a 2 seed and face Detroit.... :uhoh:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> This may be one of the bigger games of the year, but this is probably the one game where I wont really be upset if we win or lose.... I want to see a good game, but honestly right now I would rather us be a 3 seed and face Philly in rnd 1, than be a 2 seed and face Detroit.... :uhoh:


Hell, the way the Pistons are playing right now they might slide to 8 and play the Cavaliers in the first round....personally i'll be hoping for that scenario, heheh.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight is the only player in the league that can get a double double in the first quarter and it not impress me that much.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lol, true


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dwight Howard! :usa::worship:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job on the win.


----------

